# Ayuda circuito auto apagado intermitentes en moto



## omega1282 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola, lo primero felicitaros por este foro que tanto nos ayuda a los aficionadillos al bricolaje y demás.
Estoy intentando hacer un circuito que apague automáticamente los intermitentes de la moto, tras un tiempo determinado. Acabo de encontrar este esquema pero, como siempre, me asaltan varias dudas con las conexiones de los contactos de los relés y el potenciómetro.
Agradecería vuestra ayuda.
Gracias.


----------



## aguevara (Feb 21, 2008)

Bueno, ignoro exactamente cuales sean tus dudas respecto a los contactos de los reles pero yo veo el esquema simple, te explico.
Supongo que los denominados "pulsadores de intermitencias" son algo asi como un boton o palanca que tu oprimes cuando quieres dar vuelta a la izquierda o a la derecha, de forma tal que como energizas R1 o R2 se cerrara el contacto CR1 o CR2 dependiendo de a donde voltearas en tu motocicleta, en ese instante el pin 2 del CI 555 va a tierra y como este esta en su modo de oscilador monoestable pues el pin 3 ira hacia el estado "alto" o energizado el cual a su vez energizara a R3 (ignoro que active R3), una vez que tu desactives el pulsador de intermitencia que elegiste, se desactivara R1 o R2, pero la salida del IC555 se mantendra energizada tanto tiempo como el conjunto RC se lo permita (en este caso el pot de 5M y el capacitor de 10uF) por lo que con el potenciometro ajustaras ese tiempo que deseas permanezca la salida del 555 energizada.
Espero haberte ayudado y si tienes alguna otra duda puedes preguntar con confianza.

Saludos


----------



## aguevara (Feb 21, 2008)

Por cierto, el conjunto de la resistencia de 100K, el diodo 1N4150 y el capacitor de 0.1uF no son necesarios pues la configuracion monoestable del 555 por si misma es Bouncefree (antirebote), y si los colocaste para ese proposito te repito no los necesitas y ademas esta mal el arreglo pues uno de los terminales del capacitor deberia ir a tierra, la resistencia y el diodo deben estar en paralelo, el catodo del diodo y una de las terminales de la resistencia a +Vcc y el anodo del diodo y la terminal siguiente de la resistencia deben ser conectados al teminal libre del capacitor y al pin 2.
Espero no haberte confundido.

Saludos


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola  omega1282

El circuito que tienes está bien, salvo un detalle: el contacto del relé R3 debe ser el NA (normal abierto) y no el NC (normal cerrado); es decir, cuando se activa el 555 la salida pasa a estado alto (12V) y activa el relé R3, por lo tanto el contacto a emplear debe conectar la carga (las luces en tu caso).

Respecto al circuito de disparo del 555, está bien (aguevara está confundido). El funcionamiento es el siguiente:

Cuando uno de los relés R1 o R2 se activa (luz de giro) el contacto correspondiente conecta a masa un extremo del capacitor de 0.1 uF. En la conexión, el pin 2 del 555 cae por debajo del 1/3 Vcc y se dispara el temporizador monostable. El capacitor de 0.1 uF se carga hasta la tension de Vcc (12Vcc).

Las luces permanecerán encendidas (intermitentes) hasta que se cumpla una de las siguientes condiciones:

1- El temporizador 555 cumple su tiempo (determinado por la resistencia de 5 MOhm y el capacitor de 10 uF.

En este caso el relé R1 o R2 permanecen conectados hasta tanto desactives la llave (caiga R1 o R2).

2- Tu desactivas la llave del guiño - R1 o R2 (la que activó las luces intermitentes).

En este caso no importa la acción del 555, completado su ciclo, se apagará.

Cuando se abren los contactos de R1 o R2, el capacitor de 0.1 uF está cargado a Vcc (12V) y se descarga a través del diodo 1N4150 (puede ser cualquier diodo... 1N4007, 1N4148, atc.) y la resistencia de 100 KOhm, permitiendo que el circuito pueda volver a funcionar en un ciclo siguiente.

Otra cosa, no olvides colocar un diodo en antiparalelo (que no conduzca) con R3 (evita las sobretensiones).

El circuito que te mando controla el sistema que quieres implementar.

Saludos y suerte


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 21, 2008)

Hola

Despues de enviarte el circuito y la explicación, se me ocurrió que lo que deseas es otra cosa.

¿Podrías explicar lo de los pulsadores de R1 y R2, yo pensé que eran los contactos del intermitente original de la moto, pero en la foto veo 2 relés.... ?

Saludos


----------



## omega1282 (Feb 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias por el intereses. Te explico:
Los pulsadores de los intermitentes son los que activan las intermitencias de la moto y en el esquema R1 y R2 son los relés, uno para cada intermitencia, que activan el circuito. Por último esta el relé R3 que es el que manda una señal para que se desactiven las intermitencias.
Creo que con vuestra ayuda al final lo conseguiré..........


----------



## aguevara (Feb 21, 2008)

Mira Gabriel, por lo general no me permito responder a estupideces como las que hiciste mencion, pero creo que el confundido eres tu y mas que confundido eres un idiota ignorante que no sabe leer. acaso lo que escribiste sobre el funcionamiento del 555 no es exactamente igual a lo que comente? es un oscilador monoestable, bien se dice cuan atrevida es la ignorancia pero yo creo que mas atrevida es la incapacidad de no entender lo que se lee.

Ahora, la cuestion del sistema de disparo... es correcta la posicion de un resistor desde el pin 2 a v+ y posteriormente llevarlo a tierra via los contactos de los reles, a lo que yo hago mencion es al nodo formado por la resistencia de 100K el diodo y el capacitor, lo cual es ampliamente usado para generar señales de reset en circuitos tales como los microprocesadores dado que genera un retardo en el tiempo antes de llevar el pin 2 a nivel alto, solo que en este caso esta mal implementado y ademas no es necesario.

Creo que la electronica la conoces solo a base de quemar componentes y leer revistas baratas, piratear circuitos en la red o copiar los buenos diseños que aqui se genera.

No voy a generar mas polemica ni respondere a mensajes subsiguientes solo te pido que LEEAS y sobre todo pon atensión a lo que se escribe para que ENTIENDAS lo que se escribio so pendejo.


----------

